# zkratky



## Garin

Zdravím všechny!
Dodělávám teď titulky k filmu "30 minut po půlnoci" (Zero Dark Thirty) o dopadení bin Ládina a narážím tam na problém s některými zkratkami. CIA totiž označuje některé z hledaných osob zkratkami, jako monogramy. U Usámy bin Ládina to jde, UBL funguje v češtině i v angličtině stejně, horší je to ale se zkratkou KSM. Tou je označován Khalid Shaikh Mohammad, který se ale do češtiny přepisuje jako Chálid Šejk Muhammad (nebo Mohamed), což by dávalo zkratku CHŠM, která napsaná v titulku vypadá divně. Ještě váhám mezi dalšími variantami ChŠM, případně CH.Š.M., ale moc se mi nelíbí ani jedna.
Co by vám přišlo jako nejvhodnější?


----------



## littledogboy

No, jelikož Usáma není UbL ani UBL, můžete zaimporvizovat a vybrat si libovolná písmenka? Co takhle ŠMU?


----------



## Garin

littledogboy said:


> No, jelikož Usáma není UbL ani UBL, můžete zaimporvizovat a vybrat si libovolná písmenka? Co takhle ŠMU?


Ne, pardon, už jsem asi přepracovaný, Usáma má samozřejmě UBL, to jsem se pořádně překlepl 
Opravuji, dík za upozornění.


----------



## werrr

Nepřekládat! Nebo snad překládáme zkratky USA a CIA?


----------



## Garin

werrr said:


> Nepřekládat! Nebo snad překládáme zkratky USA a CIA?


Nedomnívám se, že lze srovnávat. Vámi uvedené zkratky jsou anglické zkratky anglických názvů amerických institucí. Já jsem ale řešil rozpor mezi anglickou zkratkou arabského jména, které má v češtině úplně jiné inciály než v angličtině. V textu pak se na různých místech objevuje buď jméno Chálid Šejch Muhammad, nebo zkratka KSM (nikoliv vedle sebe). Pokud bych zkratku nepočeštil, průměrný divák nemá šanci poznat, že jde o jednu a tutéž osobu.


----------



## 13alp

pri prvnim pouziti jmena cele jmeno a v zavorce prislusnou zkratku, pak uz jen zkratku, ceskou > Chálid Šejk Muhammad (ChŠM)


----------

